# how to get research electives in the US



## inception

I am a 2nd year student and want to do research electives this summer in the states i have a few questions
1.what is the procedure
2.what should v have on our cv
3.the difference between paid and unpaid
4.how will these help me in the future

reply in kind will be appreciated thank u#happy


----------



## arghal

-inception-

Hope this helps. http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/34-how-i-obtained-clinical-research-experience-us.html .This thread has everything you need, just read the whole thing and you will find most of your questions answered.If not then ask and i am sure some one will help you. 

-Arghal-


----------



## inception

i have read that but there are advanced posts i mean nothing about the procedure and i think they all are quite seniors to us and discussing that they are almost done with it or stuck somewhere whereas i dont know the ABC of it if someone can answer my questions i will be highly indebted to them and will be appreciated thank you


----------



## 4003

inception said:


> I am a 2nd year student and want to do research electives this summer in the states i have a few questions
> 1.what is the procedure
> 2.what should v have on our cv
> 3.the difference between paid and unpaid
> 4.how will these help me in the future
> 
> reply in kind will be appreciated thank u#happy


For a research elective, you would have to contact doctors from certain hospitals/institutions yourself and ask them simply if you can take part in there current researches. You would have to contact as many as possible because majority of them don't end up responding affirmative or not at all. A CV is not really necessary for a research elective, but I guess it may help to some degree...

At this point...you should be happy if you even get a research elective spot. Getting paid in a research elective is quite rare, as you're only a second year student...so the chances of that is probably next to impossible. Plus the people who do get paid are usually the ones who are involved in a long-term ongoing research.
Doing research electives can help you in the future in ways of getting chances for better residency spots or increasing your chances to even getting a residency. It will make you have an advantage over other applicants. Plus if you attain good letters of recommendation form them...that can be at a really great advantage...and also making certain contacts with the faculty for future prospects.


----------



## inception

thank u and one more thing when should i start sending out these mails and what should i write in them to have a better chance of getting a positive responce and whom to send out mails cuz i have only studied anatomy physio and biochem is there any research in these i know i sound like an idiot#sad but plz help me out


----------



## 4003

Well first of all, you would have to chose what specialties you want to do research in. About sending emails...start anytime you can, whether it's during your holidays or during school. It's up to you. If you have an idea when you want to do it, then I'd say you should start sending emails atleast 2 months prior to when you intend on going, just to be on the safe side because once you get accepted there would be a lot of paper work following that.
For getting better chances to get in, I guess you have to show interest in the field to whoever you will be sending it to. Like for example, tell them you read a few of their research articles (reference it) or something and that you're really interesting in taking part and that the field is really intriguing to you.
Check out the link "arghal" sent you...it's more detailed in it.
By the end of second year, you have pretty much covered the basic sciences, so you'll be alright if you know your stuff. For now just worry about getting accepted...once you get in somewhere...keep in touch with them and what kind of stuff you'll be doing and things like that so you can be updated on what you would have to know when you get there.


----------



## inception

*Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks. - Moderators.
*


----------

